# Flank steak hot and fast or low and slow, some other way?



## timberjet (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey everybody. I have two flank steaks in KC masterpiece teriyaki marinade right now for the game tonight. I usually do flank hot and fast on the kettle but am open to any other ideas as I like to try new things. Have any tricks you would like to share for some flank? Maybe flank Kabobs or ??? I don't think I have ever done one low and slow. Would it turn into A tire tread? What do you think?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 15, 2014)

Have you considered a reverse-sear? (smoke @ 215-225* for an hour or so, then sear on a HOT grill to your desired internal temp)

Hot & fast does seem to be a good route for the leaner cuts...reverse sear gives you the best of both worlds, with a good amount of smoke from the initial stage of cooking, the grill-marks and a slight char + the flavor of a lump or charcoal fire to finish it all up. I'm doing baby-backs and pork CSRs with reverse-sear this afternoon, but at lower smoking temps for shorter time with a HEAVY smoke, and more time over the fire to finish...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...just for giggles, what if, and so I can say I did it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## james1nc (Aug 15, 2014)

reverse sear I would not do because I assuming your flank steak is less than an 1'' thick I only reverse sear 1 1/2'' or more. with flank steaks I either make kabobs or fajitas


----------



## 3montes (Aug 15, 2014)

I picked up a   flank steak last week and I put it right back down in the meat cooler. $12.79 a lb!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I marinade overnight in a home made fajita marinade. I think I got the recipe from Tyler Florence but it's the bomb!

Then I sear it on the fire box over open flames on my smoker about 1 to 2 minutes per side. Then in the smoker low and slow for a hour or a bit more to pick up some good smoke. The marinade will never let it get tough.

Makes some damn good fajitas!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2014)

Timberjet. IMHO , I would go hot and fast , finish at Med. Rare (140*F if you are checking ). Get some good ('Fond' or Bark) then serve with condiments and drinks .

Yeah , the price is terrible Montes , yet another "save-up for meal". I use skinless/boneless Thighs and they work well if you like Chicken and the Skirt/Flank is too high. If you like white meat better , try the Thighs, the flavor is well suited for Fajitas . Make sure the chicken get to 165*F IMT.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2014)

For the price, I could buy a different cut?

They used to be cheaper, but not any more?

I have always done them hot and fast. 

I have heard the alternative would be low and slow for an extended period? Possibly including liquid?

I like mine hot, fast, and off!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 16, 2014)

I have two and they are about an inch thick. I figured hot and fast but just thought I would see if there was any other way. I just got a half a cow the other day so I am Beef rich at the moment. Thanks for the great replies guys. I will be grilling for the first time in quite a while this afternoon. I have smoked just about everything under the sun and just about every meal I have eaten for a long long time. Now lets see if I can remember how to get the kettle hotter than 250 for once. haha...


----------



## venture (Aug 16, 2014)

Be sure to let us know what you think!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok, this was the most tender, best and fastest disappearing piece of beef I have done for a long time. Wow! Sorry it didn't make it long enough for pictures. I did do two for sammies next week. Maybe get a picture when I slice it up. I did hot and fast with about 6 minutes per side over apple wood fire in the Weber Kettle.


----------



## venture (Aug 17, 2014)

Good job!

Those babies can toughen up.  I like to slice thinly across the grain or on a bias.

They sure do have a great beef flavor.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

